# Newbie Starting A Reptile Room



## Baker1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi there, I have an insulated shed in the garage that I was using for breeding fish which has now come to an end. I'm wanting to get into reptiles and will be doing a lot of research before I decide to get any, I was wondering what sort of reptiles can I keep in an insulated she where I can set the temperature to what I need and stays pretty constant. I'm hoping to use very little additional heat sources as well to reduce the heating costs. I'm wanting to keep a variety of things like fired bellied toads, corn snakes, boas, tortoises, geckos etc. How can I go about keeping all of them and using the insulated shed as an advantage to lowering the heating costs?


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

You could keep the shed at an ambient temperature, however it would have to be of a level that was suitable for all of the species. You would however probably require additional heat sources in each viv for some animals.
Most snakes and quite a lot of lizard species require a hot spot and a thermal gradient to be kept healthy. 
I am unsure about frogs and turtle requirements.
The temperatures vary from species to species so you could not keep them at one over all temperature all the time. 

Most heating in vivs should be put on thermostats to control it. So it will only be coming on when it was required to keep the hot spot up to temp.


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Personally I'd get 1 or 2 things first. See how you get on. Don't jump in feet first. Rep's might not be for you my friend.
Best to paddle before you start swimming:2thumb:.

As for the reptile room. I have one. But mine is inside, in a spare room. And I only have 3 Beardies and a Rankins. The rest are used for reptile boarding only.


----------

